# Usage of code v58.69



## arunthuraiyur@gmail.com (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Can you please provide any direction you may have on the use of the V58.69 code available for use in the new Pennsylvania LCD policy. H&P?s often have a medication list and we could request a duration of these to use the V58.69 but I am apprehensive to use due to the description of ?long term? and I?m unsure if this is inclusive of all active medications the patient may be on.  Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ehanna (Jun 10, 2015)

arunthuraiyur@gmail.com said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please provide any direction you may have on the use of the V58.69 code available for use in the new Pennsylvania LCD policy. H&P?s often have a medication list and we could request a duration of these to use the V58.69 but I am apprehensive to use due to the description of ?long term? and I?m unsure if this is inclusive of all active medications the patient may be on.  Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance...



This code reflects long term usage of high risk medications (chemo, long term current opiate usage for pain control etc) I would only use it for these type of situations. It should not used to reflect htn, chol, gerd type drugs. I hope I have answered your question


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 15, 2015)

It can be also be documented as diagnosis either with the ICD-9 code and descriptor in the diagnosis section of the report or as documented in the diagnosis section of the note as:

long term/current use of prescription pain medication


----------

